# Marijuana sex ed.



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is a chart.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Pics of a male plant


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Pics of a female plant


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2006)

and heeeere's "Hermi"


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, after many questions on alternating nodes. Here is two pics. This shows that the plant has reached sexual maturity and is ready to commence the flowering cycle.


----------

